# Campsites in France/ Spain and central Portugal



## deburto

Can anyone help, we are planning our journey down to the Algarve, probabley from St Malo, heading towards Bayonne and across Spain to central PT and down, we are looking at travelling about 8 hours a day, we will be towing a caravan and have 2 dogs with us.
I was wondering if anyone has any experience of good campsites on this route, that are open all year round.
I would welcome any suggestions


----------



## omostra06

You should have no problems finding campsites in Portugal, most towns will have a campsite as well as several doted around in the countryside.

some campsites are quite basic, and most are very cheap to stay. if you are travelling around in Portugal there is a good campsite guide book available from most campsites for around 5 euros, might be worth picking one up.

I do have a list of some campsites in our region of central Portugal, if your coming this way.


----------



## Jamesie

deburto said:


> Can anyone help, we are planning our journey down to the Algarve, probabley from St Malo, heading towards Bayonne and across Spain to central PT and down, we are looking at travelling about 8 hours a day, we will be towing a caravan and have 2 dogs with us.
> I was wondering if anyone has any experience of good campsites on this route, that are open all year round.
> I would welcome any suggestions


Campsite just round the corner from us in Serpins, Central Portugal.
It's got a very good bar just outside so if you come this way give us a shout and we can have a beer !!


----------



## deburto

omostra06 said:


> You should have no problems finding campsites in Portugal, most towns will have a campsite as well as several doted around in the countryside.
> 
> some campsites are quite basic, and most are very cheap to stay. if you are travelling around in Portugal there is a good campsite guide book available from most campsites for around 5 euros, might be worth picking one up.
> 
> I do have a list of some campsites in our region of central Portugal, if your coming this way.


thanx that is a good tip, we were thinking of coming your way, if you good give me your list
Debby


----------



## deburto

Jamesie said:


> Campsite just round the corner from us in Serpins, Central Portugal.
> It's got a very good bar just outside so if you come this way give us a shout and we can have a beer !!


I might just take you up on that beer
Debby


----------



## redhotjay

Ther is a good campsite just north of Nazare on the main road towards Patais and Marinha Grande. There are some excellent beaches close by.


----------



## patsy

*campsite*

Hi there is a great campsite called campie meco in alfrim sessimbra a friend of mine stayed at its right on the beach patsy only 45 mins from lisbon great base and dog friendly patsy


----------



## Dennis

deburto said:


> Can anyone help, we are planning our journey down to the Algarve, probabley from St Malo, heading towards Bayonne and across Spain to central PT and down, we are looking at travelling about 8 hours a day, we will be towing a caravan and have 2 dogs with us.
> I was wondering if anyone has any experience of good campsites on this route, that are open all year round.
> I would welcome any suggestions


Hi Debs, it`s me! Bob from Fyfield
Here`s one at Salamanca recommended from my days with the motorhome.
<Campsite>
Will try and find some more, as you know we are doing the same route from Calais in March but are staying in Formule1 hotels en route to Tomar.
Regards.


----------



## deburto

Dennis said:


> Hi Debs, it`s me! Bob from Fyfield
> Here`s one at Salamanca recommended from my days with the motorhome.
> <Campsite>
> Will try and find some more, as you know we are doing the same route from Calais in March but are staying in Formule1 hotels en route to Tomar.
> Regards.


thanks Bob, 
it is in favourates, now the snow is melting and we can travel, we must have that lunch
Debs


----------



## deburto

redhotjay said:


> Ther is a good campsite just north of Nazare on the main road towards Patais and Marinha Grande. There are some excellent beaches close by.


thanks for that, do you know the name of this campsite, I am trying to google as much info as possible, to plan our trip.
Debs


----------



## miradouro

*Camping Asseiceira*

Some ideas --

Near Marvao, and good for the Caceres road to Portugal -- Camping Asseiceira 

South of Salamanca near Miranda del Castanar (a beautiful mountain village)- Camping El Burro Blanco

Both easily found on Google


----------



## Bubbles67

don't know if you set off yet..but there is a camping/carvan site inTomar...right in the centre. All new, only opened last year, great facilities and really cheap...


----------



## kingrulzuk

hey guys can anyone plz tell me how long does it take to go from lisbon to tomar by tran
how far is it? and how much is the ticket?

thanks for ur time


----------



## Bubbles67

kingrulzuk said:


> hey guys can anyone plz tell me how long does it take to go from lisbon to tomar by tran
> how far is it? and how much is the ticket?
> 
> thanks for ur time



If you follow this link it will take you to a search for Train timetables and prices, in English.

Horários e Preços :: CP :: (Versão Portuguesa)


----------



## deburto

Bubbles67 said:


> don't know if you set off yet..but there is a camping/carvan site inTomar...right in the centre. All new, only opened last year, great facilities and really cheap...


Hi Bubbles,
do you know the name of it, as we are planning to stop over in Tomar


----------



## Dennis

deburto said:


> Hi Bubbles,
> do you know the name of it, as we are planning to stop over in Tomar


Hi Debs
As you know we are off on 10th March and have booked in <HERE> so pop in and have a beer or two!


----------



## deburto

Dennis said:


> Hi Debs
> As you know we are off on 10th March and have booked in <HERE> so pop in and have a beer or two!


Thanx Bob, I was looking for the web page the other night, but had no joy.
we are planning to spend a night or 2 with you on our way down , so make sure the beer is chilled and the wine is open and breathing nicely


----------



## Dennis

deburto said:


> Thanx Bob, I was looking for the web page the other night, but had no joy.
> we are planning to spend a night or 2 with you on our way down , so make sure the beer is chilled and the wine is open and breathing nicely


Will do...They have a very good bar.....and donkeys!!!! can`t wait.


----------



## deburto

Dennis said:


> Will do...They have a very good bar.....and donkeys!!!! can`t wait.


I saw them ......aren't they cute


----------



## deburto

deburto said:


> I saw them ......aren't they cute


Are you ready for saturday


----------



## Dennis

deburto said:


> Are you ready for saturday


Why what`s on Saturday!!! 
:whoo::whoo: See you there.


----------



## bloakey

Dennis said:


> Why what`s on Saturday!!!
> :whoo::whoo: See you there.


It is the feast day of St John of Gorze and St Leander of Seville.

My God, what kind of education do you have when you have to ask questions like that !

Ohhh and by the way you Pagan, it is Eid el Miladunnabi that I will be celebrating.


"what`s on Saturday" indeed!!!

Yours,

Indigant of Tir Connaill.


----------



## Dennis

bloakey said:


> It is the feast day of St John of Gorze and St Leander of Seville.
> 
> My God, what kind of education do you have when you have to ask questions like that !
> 
> Ohhh and by the way you Pagan, it is Eid el Miladunnabi that I will be celebrating.
> 
> 
> "what`s on Saturday" indeed!!!
> 
> Yours,
> 
> Indigant of Tir Connaill.


Thanks Bloakey
 I must confess those two passed me by, but that`s two more reasons to raise a glass. Hope your celebrations go well.


----------



## omostra06

Dennis said:


> Why what`s on Saturday!!!
> :whoo::whoo: See you there.



Everyone knows saturday is when the "Good Morning Portugal" Radio Programme goes out!


----------



## bloakey

Dennis said:


> Thanks Bloakey
> I must confess those two passed me by, but that`s two more reasons to raise a glass. Hope your celebrations go well.


Errrr???

Iwas joking and as for Muslim festivals, I will leave that to those august sons of the desert. Have spent a while living among them but find no alcohol and distinct lack of swingers parties too much to bear.


----------



## deburto

Dennis said:


> Thanks Bloakey
> I must confess those two passed me by, but that`s two more reasons to raise a glass. Hope your celebrations go well.


Well Bob and Jane,
I think your celebration was far better than all those others quoted.
Thank you for inviting us, we had a great time, I bet Jane is suffering:smile:
See you in Tomar
Debs and Burt


----------



## Dennis

deburto said:


> Well Bob and Jane,
> I think your celebration was far better than all those others quoted.
> Thank you for inviting us, we had a great time, I bet Jane is suffering:smile:
> See you in Tomar
> Debs and Burt


It`s everybody`s ears that suffer when Jane has a few  (going back to the Who`da Friday to apologise and have a few more) :clap2:
It was great to see you again and glad you enjoyed it, and thanks for the taxi work you did.
We hope all your preparations go well and look forward to seeing you in Tomar very soon.


----------

